#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  TikTok's Top Brand Campaigns of 2020

## Bhavya

TikTok has published an overview on its top brand campaigns of 2020. The overview includes brand effects, hashtag challenges,creative approaches and many more. You can check out the overview in the below graphic.

----------

